
DarkMatter CA Distrusted in Chrome and Android - mw6621
https://www.mail-archive.com/dev-security-policy@lists.mozilla.org/msg12252.html
======
ziddoap
This is especially interesting as this distrusting was announced a few days
after DarkMatter filed an appeal against Mozilla's decision to distrust them.

Darkmatter filed a 6 page appeal, highlighting 6 factors they believe
invalidate the decision.[0]

Seemingly out of nowhere, Google swoops in and announces they are distrusting.
Very shortly after the announcement, Google proceeded with distrusting
DarkMatter. Scott Rea of DarkMatter replied[1].

[0][https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/mozilla.dev.security...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/mozilla.dev.security.policy/nnLVNfqgz7g%5B176-200%5D)
[1][https://groups.google.com/d/msg/mozilla.dev.security.policy/...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/mozilla.dev.security.policy/7-oKhDBLetQ/DxBU9l-lCwAJ)

------
mw6621
Looks like this was pushed immediately. Trying to access
[https://www.darkmatter.ae/](https://www.darkmatter.ae/) in Chrome 75 results
in an NET::ERR_CERT_REVOKED error page.

